# 3 female rats ~ Nottingham



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: Ratscallions
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Nottinghamshire NG5
Number of groups: 1

Group:1
Number of animals: 3
Type/Breed/Variety: Rat
Sex: Does
Age(s): 2 x 1 year & 1 x 6 months
Name(s): Skittles, Aero, & Rolo
Colours: Black hooded, Mink capped, Agouti hooded rex dumbo
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Allergies
Temperament: All very friendly
Medical problems: None known
Will the group be split: No
Transport available: Can be arranged yes
Other: Their cage is available to go with them


----------



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

Long story short .. these girls no longer need a home so this thread can be closed.


----------

